# Anyone on stock rooted D2 OTA GB?



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

I need someone willing to give me some files from it please!


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

jakebites said:


> I need someone willing to give me some files from it please!


I'll bite, what do you need?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one stock phone on GB ota and rooted. Nd one that's is otaGB with cm7gb nd yourly mods. I have anything for u. Also someone posted the update on here. Sorry didn't remember which thread,just got up.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is the ota for GB. Not sure this what u want. I will still b glad to help.
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqvpkz1qlu6oph7


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

I need a clean system dump of the rooted ota. Untouched.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry Jakebite. When u say u need a system dump..u in layman's terms a copy of my system file?. How do I create a system dump of my phone?..sorry


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

If you're on rooted D2 OTA GB then go into recovery, make a backup, boot up, bypass all the startup, then hook up to your computer. Make a folder on your desktop called d2OTAdump. Open up a cmd prompt if you have adb setup and do.... adb pull /system/ (path to desktop)/d2OTAdump/

Zip that up and send it over


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

no need to make a backup just for pulling /system.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

K Jakebite..just got up..saw your post..I am going to dump it now.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

man i have been having a pain trying to upload the zip through rootzwiki attachments.i did it twice..Ran so dam slow and it didnt upload. So i am upload on a other site first...then i will post the link for Jakebites


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41178840/d2OTAdump.zip here u go jakebites hope the link works.


----------

